# M-5 Stuart Walkaround Photos



## Madoc (Jan 14, 2003)

Folks,

I was just at this year's TamiyaCon '05 in Orange County, California, and took a bunch of "walk-around" type pics of the full-up M-5 Stuart Light Tank they had parked out front of their building. Have a look!

Madoc

M-5 Stuart Light Tank Walk-Around


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Hey them TamiyaCon's can get pretty rowdy at times, nice to have crowd control!

Love it, nice photos.:dude:


----------

